# Mossberg 500 problem



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

my sons safety button slide (the plastic part) broke......got a replacement for it took the safety assembly apart and a small spring fell out any idea where it goes ??? 


HELP


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

the spring has a little detent ball that goes on top of it and there is a recess in the safety button it goes in. put a little grease on the spring to hold the ball in place


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

that little detent ball is missing could it have fallen out when the safety button broke is there any way to fix this ??


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Check for parts 10, 12, 12A, and 13.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Kharma, yup.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I do not know how far Dennison Ohio is from Akron but I have the detent balls= I will be open Fri, Sat and Sun. please call 234-788-7337


----------

